# Lady Or Ladyboy



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

There are 10 pics below..Some are real lady and some are lady boy. Make your pick, I will take you later who's lady or lady boy.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

3,6,10 are women IMO. Although they all hiding the Adams apple.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

no a chance


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

the GF and I think that #1, 6, and 10 are real ladies...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

1,2,4,5,7,9 all look like dudes to me.







ROFL, JUST KIDDING!!!








......





















.......







Now they're looking better,


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

1, 6, 9, 10 women and the rest men


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont trust any of them


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

1-female, 2-male, 3-female, 4-male, 5-definately male, 6-female, 7-male, 8-female, 9-left female and right is male, and 10-female

Which one of them is you 2p2f


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

2p2f, you seem to have a real obsession about transexuals...creepy


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

2p2fury ahhhhhhhhh!

He's back! and still loves trannies!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I like them all... lady or ladyboy...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

1,6,8,9 are women


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NO A CHANCE


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

im glad some of you remember the famous quote.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

I BET...that 2p2f got them all right...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1,6,8,10 are women


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

1,6,10 i'd hit regardless lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome back 2P~2F


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

I think this is a trap...They are all guys...welcome mr sticky


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

1 can't be a dude


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ArttyFish said:


> I think this is a trap...They are all guys...welcome mr sticky


My first thought too though some look pretty convincing.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

dry c*ck


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> dry c*ck


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

So were any of them actually women?


----------

